# San Marcos Panfish



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I finally made it out there for the first time. Had a great time and caught some fish. Largest Rio Grande i've ever caught.
http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2011/09/panfish-on-san-marcos.html


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice Rio Grande!!! Good lookin rod too!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

CoastalBent said:


> Nice Rio Grande!!! Good lookin rod too!


 Thanks Kyle


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice, I'll have to paddle through there again on my next trip.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Longshot270 said:


> Nice, I'll have to paddle through there again on my next trip.


 It was my first time there but definately not the last.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

It is an awesome river. Glad you enjoyed it. The campsite you mentioned is probably San Marcos River Retreat, owned by Tom and Paula Goynes. Next to their place is TG Canoes and Kayaks. All great folks.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> It is an awesome river. Glad you enjoyed it. The campsite you mentioned is probably San Marcos River Retreat, owned by Tom and Paula Goynes. Next to their place is TG Canoes and Kayaks. All great folks.


The San Marcos Retreat the one next to Pecan, right? One of my neighbors told me that he wanted to talk fishing with me because apparently he was impressed by my fishing setups. Not sure how my neighbors knew them but it traveled through the grapevine. I never really talked to him but him and his wife seem very nice.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

flyfishingmike said:


> It is an awesome river. Glad you enjoyed it. The campsite you mentioned is probably San Marcos River Retreat, owned by Tom and Paula Goynes. Next to their place is TG Canoes and Kayaks. All great folks.


 Mike I launched at Spencers. I didn't know you knew Duane.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I have known Duane and Evelyn since 1990 when we lived in Martindale. Our kids grew up together.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

flyfishingmike said:


> I have known Duane and Evelyn since 1990 when we lived in Martindale. Our kids grew up together.


They are very nice people visit them every couple of months.


----------



## RojoPescado (Dec 17, 2004)

Those Rio Grandes fight nicely on a 5 wt.
Got this one just around the corner from Spencer's.
This lil' feller was about 1/2 a pound shy of the state record.
4x tippet.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice one


----------

